# Samba - problemy z wydajnoscia.

## novitzky

Witam wszystkich forumowiczow, to moj pierwszy post na tym forum (i pewnie nie ostatni)

FAQ i zasady tu obowiazujace przeczytane, wiec przechodze do problemu  :Wink: 

Postawilem sobie serwer plikow w konfiguracji:

Celeron 1.6Ghz na Intel945

1GB RAM dual

160GB SATAII - na system 

3x250GB SATAII - software RAID 5 + LVM2

Siec - Realtek 1Gbps

Wszystko chodzi bardzo wydajnie, ale nie pod samba  :Sad: 

Przez FTP'a kopiowanie pliku (na PC z WinXP po sieci 1Gbps)daje jakies 30MBps, przez sambe jest ok 17MBps.

Jest to i tak wiecej niz sie spodziewalem  :Wink: 

Problemem jest uruchamianie plikow bezbosrednio z serwera.

1) fimy sie przycinaja, nie da sie ogladac

2) jak chce przegladac zdjecia, to musze czekac ok 10s na kazde nastepne (pliki po 2-3MB)

Jak monitoruje wykorzystanie sieci, to przy kopiowaniu przez sambe mam skoki pomiedzy 10MBps a 30MBps natomiast jak przegladam pliki bezposrednio z serwera, to wykorzystanie sieci jest na poziomie 0,001%.

- obsluge samby mam na stale wkompilowana w jadro.

- uzywam kernela 2.6.22 

- samba 3.0.24

Moj konfig:

```
workgroup = NOVIT

netbios name = matrix

server string = Samba %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

read raw = yes

write raw = yes

getwd cache = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384

;oplocks = True

;level2 oplocks = True

dns proxy = no

hosts allow = 192.168.5. 127.

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

[raid]

comment = Data

path = /raid/data

valid users = kamil marta

public = no

writable = yes

printable = no

create mask = 0765
```

Wlaczalem tez 

```
;oplocks = True

;level2 oplocks = True
```

I przerabialem na 10 sposobow ustawienia

```
read raw = yes

write raw = yes

getwd cache = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384
```

W logach nie znalazlem zadnych bledow. Niby wszystko jest OK.

Moze ktos z Was jest w stanie mi pomoc? 

Przegladalem juz forum w w/w temacie i szukalem na googlach "Samba + performance" i caly czas z tym walcze, ale moze ktos mial ten problem i go rozwiazal.

pozdrawiam,

Kamil

----------

## bartmarian

wybacz, że nie chce mi się analizować, to mój smb.conf

```
[global]

        log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

        nt pipe support = yes

        username map = /etc/samba/user.map

        passdb backend = tdbsam:/etc/samba/passdb.tdb

        interfaces = lo eth1

        bind interfaces only = yes

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/16

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

        map to guest = Bad User

        null passwords = yes

        domain master = Yes

        encrypt passwords = yes

        winbind use default domain = Yes

        keepalive = 15

        wins support = true

        nt acl support = no

        dns proxy = No

        server string = Windows 2015

        workgroup = BART

        netbios name = trinity

        os level = 99

        security = share

        unix charset = ISO8859-2

        max log size = 50

```

----------

## novitzky

Dzieki Bartmarian,

Wyprobowalem Twoj config i dalej nic  :Sad:  Rozumiem ze u Ciebie wszysko jest OK i smiga jak nalezy.

Probowalem tez kilka kombinacji Twojego configu z moim i jedyne co mi sie udalo osiagnac to 

zwolnic w sambie kopiowanie. Teraz nawet jak kopiuje to mi transfery skacza  :Wink: 

Film 700MB kopiuje mi sie ok 10min (bylo ok 1.5 min), przez ftpa to ok 25sek.

Moze cos nie tak z sama Samba? Sprobuje ja wywalic i zainstalowac od nowa, moze z jakimis innymi flagami.

Przyznam, ze nigdy sie tym nie bawilem, ale chyba mozna przegladac zasoby online, bez kopiowania ich na lokalnego PC'ta? 

P.S. Dodam jeszcze ze wywalilem na chwile switcha 1Gb i podpialem sie do 100Mb. Samba dalej dziala wolno, a przez FTP kopiowanie mam na poziomie 10MB, czyli jak dodac do tego bity kontrolne itd to widac ze wysycam caly transfer.

pozdrawiam,

KamilLast edited by novitzky on Sun Sep 30, 2007 11:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

nie wiem czy to ma wpływ na wydajność, ale przeglądasz pliki poprzez smb:// czy montujesz zasób? Jeżeli montujesz i sobie tak olewa, to cos zdecydowanie nie tak jest, ale gdzie, to nie potrafię powiedzieć  :Sad: 

----------

## novitzky

Tak mapuje zasoby, jesli dobrze rozumiem. Ja chce uzywac zasobow z gentoo pod kontrola windows (nie interesuje mnie przegladanie zasobow windowsa na komputerze z linuxem).

Probowalem tak:

1) //ip_linuxa/zasob

albo 

2) mapuj dysk sieciowy .... i np jako Z: zamapowalem  //ip_linuxa/zasob.

Potem juz korzystam z dysku sieciowego Z, tak samo jak z lokalnego dysku.

pozdrawiam,

K.

----------

## ar_it

@novitzky

Podaj flagi USE z jakimi kompilujesz sambę.

----------

## bartmarian

novitzky, tak, u mnie jest ok, tylko kartę mam 100mbps (intel'a)

----------

## novitzky

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> @novitzky
> 
> Podaj flagi USE z jakimi kompilujesz sambę.

 

acl cups readline oav

----------

## mbar

nie męczcie się, zmień tego realteka na kartę intela 1000 pro czy jakoś tak.

http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/9/29/114

----------

## novitzky

ar_it: Probowalem juz kompilowac Sambe z roznymi flagami i zawsze jest tak samo.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> nie męczcie się, zmień tego realteka na kartę intela 1000 pro czy jakoś tak.
> 
> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/9/29/114

 

Dzieki za linka, widze ze nie jestem sam  :Smile: 

Specjalnie wybralem karte na realteku, bo mysle sobie ze taki popularny - to nie bedzie problemow.

Na razie zamawiam nowa karte i zobacze czy sie cos poprawi.

Jak ktos ma jeszcze inne ciekawe pomysly, to moge jeszcze powalczyc, poki nie mam nowej karty.

Na razie nie zmieniam tematu na [solved].

Dzieki wszystkim bardzo,

Kamil

----------

## novitzky

 *novitzky wrote:*   

> Na razie nie zmieniam tematu na [solved]

 

Niestety po zmianie karty na INTEL PRO/1000 dalej jest tak samo jak bylo.

kopiowanie plikow via Samba

linux -> windows ok 100kb/s

windows -> linux ok 40MB/s

Macie jakies pomysly co z tym zrobic?

pozdrawiam,

Kamil

----------

## bartmarian

ja bym sprawdził lin-lin i win-win

----------

## mbar

i ustaw wyższe MTU na interfejsach (win i lin) na np. 3000 bajtów.

----------

## bugi77

a ja natomiast walcze z takim problem ze nie moge ustawic zasobu na logowanie - normalnie bez logowania i hasel wszystko dziala ok 

samba.conf

[global]

#netbios name=bugi

server string=GNU/Linux Gentoo

workgroup=unix

security = share

#security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

#map to guest = Bad User

guest ok = yes

[Share]

comment=Sharename

browseable = yes

public = yes

[distfiles]

#path = /mnt/storage/

path = /usr/

guest ok = yes

[hdd]

path = /

guest ok = yes

[storage]

path = /mnt/D/FILMY/

guest account = bugi

guest ok = no 

#security = share 

#valid users = bugi

#smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd 

read ok = bugi

chodzi aby do [storage] dodac autoryzacje uzytkownika

----------

## karaluch

 *bugi77 wrote:*   

> a ja natomiast walcze z takim problem ze nie moge ustawic zasobu na logowanie - normalnie bez logowania i hasel wszystko dziala ok 
> 
> samba.conf
> 
> ...
> ...

 

W konsoli wpisz testparm i zobacz ile masz bledow w konfiguracji samby ! Zobacz jak wiele linii twojej konfiguracji jest pomijanych !

----------

